# Taxes and Tax Number



## swerveut (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently received permanent residence and am going to visit Australia for the first time. I currently am not moving there right away, but will maintain my residence in Abu Dhabi for another year because of my job. Question is:

If I get a tax file number made while in Australia, will I have to start paying taxes on my income in Abu Dhabi? Even though I am not living in Australia yet? I know declaration of foreign income is required, but is it also taxed? 

Can i get my tax number later when I actually move there? Any information will be helpful. 

Thanks.


----------

